# Can you 'soften' acrylic wool?



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool. 
I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?
Its been quite hard work so I don't want to unpick it and buy some baby soft wool and start over again but to be honest I am not sure the blanket will be soft enough for a new born baby - thanks all x


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

if its red heart washing usually softens worked items and go you that stitch looks involved


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

I was able to soften an acrylic wingspan shawl by washing it in shampoo and then a second wash with conditioner. The yarn relaxed and became very soft.


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Shampoo and conditioner - really? Wow I have never heard of that!
The wool is James C Brett DK.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool.
> I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?
> Its been quite hard work so I don't want to unpick it and buy some baby soft wool and start over again but to be honest I am not sure the blanket will be soft enough for a new born baby - thanks all x


Try washing in wool lite and put it in softener I had some lavender soup ones you left it in did not rinse but I haven't seen it for a long time aspecially for sweaters


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually any wool garment can be softened by using a 1/4 cup of hair conditioner in the rinse cycle. It will also put the protein back into the wool of shrunk garments if you want to recover them. 
A miraculous trick? you bet!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ann Heistad said:


> Actually any wool garment can be softened by using a 1/4 cup of hair conditioner in the rinse cycle. It will also put the protein back into the wool of shrunk garments if you want to recover them.
> A miraculous trick? you bet!!


I think we may be misunderstanding because of local use of words. When saying "wool" I think she meant acrylic yarn. Many folks call all yarns wool. It would be a disaster to treat actual wool as one treats acrylic.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Using liquid fabric softener(I use the premium brand) in the wash cycle has always worked for me. I usually toss a dryer sheet (store brand) in the dryer as well, for the static. The end result is lovely, soft acrylic projects.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> Shampoo and conditioner - really? Wow I have never heard of that!
> The wool is James C Brett DK.


I am not familiar with this particular yarn, however most yarns that I have worked with soften up once I launder according to the instructions on the band. Before you work any further I would suggest that you create a swatch using the crocodile stitch and then launder to see if it softens the way you hope for the baby blanket.


----------



## Old Hooker (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Samsmummy,I knitted some very tiny cardi's in acrylic for my very premature grand daughter(almost 14 weeks and weighing less than 2lb so the cardi's needed to be very soft I washed them by hand with Fairy washing liquid and also used the matching fabric conditioner they came out super soft dry flat and gently pull into shape you should end up with a blanket all snuggly and soft, I guess you are a Norfolk lass looking at your picture I am a good ole Shannock from Sheringham but now living in Peterborough hope this helps with your blanket x


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

past said:


> Before you work any further I would suggest that you create a swatch using the crocodile stitch and then launder to see if it softens the way you hope for the baby blanket.


This is an excellent idea!!!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> Try washing in wool lite and put it in softener I had some lavender soup ones you left it in did not rinse but I haven't seen it for a long time aspecially for sweaters


Eucalan Lavender No Rinse Wash!! Love this --- got mine at Mary Maxim but you can also get it online


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I would avoid wasting all that work on a project that "may" soften when washed. I have found that no amount of washing and drying of acrylic yarns will soften them, they will simply pill.

I have stopped making any baby items out of acrylic yarns because acrylic is plastic and does not breathe. Furthermore, acrylic is made from petro chemicals and is a fire hazard.

I suggest using natural fibers for all baby items for softness, comfort, breath ability and natural fire retardant properties.

Wrapping a baby in acrylic is uncomfortable, unhealthy and dangerous.

Many people reject wool for babies because of fears about wool allergies, which is an extremely rare occurance.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194935-1.html


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

I have to disagree slightly, I have made lots of baby items using acrylic and never personally had any problems nor anyone I've knitted for. I don't use wool as its too scratchy and uncomfortable. There are so many flammable materials these days like cotton, nylon, silk that its impossible to avoid....I'd also like to hope most people keep their babies away from naked flames!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Try Comfy from Knitpicks. It is cotton and nylon, super, super soft, inexpensive, pretty colors, non-allergenic, easy to work with, cozy but not hot. I just love it and find I am using it for almost everything. If you need more body, try Cotlin a blend of cotton and linen that is not as soft, but nice, and shows great stitch definition. These have become my favorite yarns since the winters in VA are getting warmer and wool is almost too warm. With almost everyone around here having central heat, where do the open flames come from in the average home? Don't they use fire screens for their fireplaces? Do very young children go camping these days?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I have to disagree slightly, I have made lots of baby items using acrylic and never personally had any problems nor anyone I've knitted for. I don't use wool as its too scratchy and uncomfortable. There are so many flammable materials these days like cotton, nylon, silk that its impossible to avoid....I'd also like to hope most people keep their babies away from naked flames!


A house fire occurs in the US every five minutes. You don't have to hold a lighter over a baby or put a lit candle in their nursery for a fire to occur in the home! Most house fires are electrical in nature or result from cooking... Not fireplaces, candles or camping.... How many electrical appliances do YOU have in your home?!

I also believe that most people keep their babies away from open flames... however, that is rarely how house fires are started.

It is not uncommon. 10 years ago my Aunt and Uncle's house burned to the ground... Cause was electrical. Thank goodness no one was home at the time, but she has two small children that might have been sleeping.

This is the reason we have laws that mandate children's pajamas be made using fire retardant chemicals. I would much prefer a natural fire retardant like wool to protect my children.

As far as wool being "scratchy".... Ummm I believe your post is for suggestions on how to make ACRYLIC LESS scratchy!?!?!?!? I don't know when the last time was that you used wool, but we now have superwash wools that have a light coating to prevent them from felting AND are not at all scratchy.

And what is REALLY uncomfortable is a sweaty baby wrapped in a plastic (acrylic) blanket that does not allow the baby's skin to breathe.

You can knit with what ever you choose. I was simply offering a suggestion from experience and education.

BTW... I asked my daughter what SHE would like me to make HER baby items from... One day when she becomes a Mother.. Of COURSE, she said wool!

Perhaps let the Mother choose what she would like for her baby to be wrapped in... With so many new Moms wanting to choose organic or natural items for their babies i cannot imagine acrylic will be very popular with most new Mom's... Like my daughter.... Asking the Mother is usually the best solution and will ensure the item actually gets used by the Mother and the baby.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh for goodness sake, I don't want a lecture about fire safety and statistics! I simply asked for some advice on softening acrylic yarn no more no less.
Thank you to all those who have taken the time to actually answer my question - some very helpful ideas to someone who enjoys working with acrylic yarn!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ann Heistad said:


> Actually any wool garment can be softened by using a 1/4 cup of hair conditioner in the rinse cycle. It will also put the protein back into the wool of shrunk garments if you want to recover them.
> A miraculous trick? you bet!!


Hi! Are you talking about actual wool or acrylic? I have an old wool scarf that I ran through the washer & dryer (it is off-white & was very dirty & I don't believe in dry-cleaning). The dryer was the real oops - I intended to pull it out & hang it to dry at that point. The results... well, you can probably imagine. Would the shampoo trick work on a super-shrunk scarf made of actual sheep's wool?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Washing usually softens acrylic items. Some acrylic yarn is softer than others.

Enjoy your knitting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't waste shampoo or conditioner on items made from acrylic yarns. Acrylic yarns are made from petrochemicals and cannot possibly absorb the conditioner.

If you are going to use acrylic yarns, just washing items made from them, as you would launder any clothing item, will soften them. 

Amy is right about the dangers of acrylics, they should not be used for infants and children.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
I thought I'd weigh in on the acrylic vs. wool thing... 
We've been over this a few times. I may be allergic or just sensitive to wool, but either way, it is all super-scratchy to me & causes dry, cracked, red skin wherever it's in contact with my skin. I can't wear wool. I had to get rid of my "adult-looking" wool coat & stick with a "little kid's" winter coat made of whatever that plastic-y stuff is that's water-proof. Even super-wash wool is way too scratchy for me. I have trouble with cashmere... I *can* wear it, but it should not be in contact with my skin for the entire day. It's much better to have cashmere blended with something... e.g. silk or cotton. At that point, my skin can tolerate it for an entire day. As for merino? Tried it - it's a bit less tolerable than cashmere. Alpaca? That one is mixed... my skin's reaction is more like its reaction to cashmere. All of those fibers are very expensive, so cotton is my go-to fiber. If it's processed correctly, not like the Sugar 'N Cream cotton, it can be very soft. Mixed with something like nylon, Lycra, whatever, it can also have some stretch to it. 
*Many* people I know have similar issues, so it's not even remotely rare. I would be extremely hesitant to use wool for a baby item because I know so many people with issues with wool. 
That being said, acrylic has its problems, too. It's hard to find one that's not scratchy. I've found a few that aren't too bad, depending on what they're used for. I do find acrylic sweaters to be extremely static-y as well as scratchy. Clothes shopping with me & my mom is an adventure... she's got even worse skin issues than I do. We avoid anything with wool in it or anything which says "100% acrylic". That means most of the clothes, in case you're wondering. 
If anyone does have sure-fire ways of softening either acrylic or wool, please keep posting away! Sometimes acrylic does soften in the wash, but I usually find that its static-y nature reasserts itself quickly. As for wool... I do find that washing it with some detergents can help (you can't dry it, though - I made that mistake with a scarf once), but there's no permanent cure for the itchy-scratchies. It's sad because wool is actually *warm*. I loved that scarf I ruined in spite of its being wool, because I could wear it more like a shawl - not really in contact with my skin at all, but still providing warmth in a very chilly office.


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

I knit baby blankets for the Linus Program at my church and no matter what kind of yarn I use I always put it in the dryer with a wet hand towel and a softener sheet and they always come out nice and soft and ready for the children and the knitting is smoothed out.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

I've just finished a baby jacket and after reading all the advice on KP about blocking acrylic garments I went ahead and tried it. The result was a lovely soft feel.

Thanks to all who told us about blocking.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

When you block the blanket, try holding a steam iron about an inch above the blanket, with high steam on. Then just wait until its dry. You'll find a little miracle has happened and the blanket will be as soft as the proverbial baby's btm!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most wool "allergies" are actually an allergy to the lanolin in wool, not to the fiber itself. Lanolin is found in many baby care items like lotions and creams for diaper rash. A true allergy, involves more than a topical reaction. There are people who simply have sensitive skin or what is commonly referred to as contact dermatitis. 

All you have to do is google "wool allergy" and you'll find many articles that point out how rare a true wool allergy is. A full out allergic reaction is fatal, such as those suffered by people with peanut allergies or an allergy to penicillin or bee stings. We tend to over use the word "allergy".

Acrylic is highly dangerous in a fire situation, when it burns it literally turns into a liquid and then "welds" to the skin of the person wearing it or covered by it causing even more severe burns. Speak to firefighters who see this all the time.

There have been some wonderful innovations in plant sourced fibers in recent years. We now have yarns made from soy, bamboo, corn, banana, hemp (not really new), sugar and a host of others. These are alternatives for those with concerns regarding "wool". Additionally we source animal fibers from more than just sheep. Even at that there are many breeds of sheep, not just Merino. There are several varieties of Alpaca in addition to Llama, Bison, goat and rabbit fibers.

I never knit another garment for a child or afghan/blanket from Acrylic yarn after my late brother in law was severely burned in an accident. His synthetic shirt "welded" to his body. The burns he suffered that day, were worsened by the clothing he was wearing. That was 35 years ago.

As an aside our armed forces members wear uniforms made from natural fibers because they are safer in fire conditions. Helmet liners MUST be made of wool for this reason. Military laundries do NOT hand wash anything or add special conditioners to the massive loads of laundry, so obviously there are easy care, natural fibers available. One aircraft carrier has a crew of over 5,000 so lets think about how large our armed forces are and wool allergies don't seem to be a problem. 

Wouldn't you want an infant or child to be kept as safe as our soldiers and sailors?


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I would avoid wasting all that work on a project that "may" soften when washed. I have found that no amount of washing and drying of acrylic yarns will soften them, they will simply pill.
> 
> I have stopped making any baby items out of acrylic yarns because acrylic is plastic and does not breathe. Furthermore, acrylic is made from petro chemicals and is a fire hazard.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! What a lesson! Now I see why when we were making the helmet liners for the troops only wool was allowed as it did not burn as we were told. But a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Samsmummy said:


> Oh for goodness sake, I don't want a lecture about fire safety and statistics! I simply asked for some advice on softening acrylic yarn no more no less.
> Thank you to all those who have taken the time to actually answer my question - some very helpful ideas to someone who enjoys working with acrylic yarn!


I too enjoy working with acrylic yarn (as well as other fibres) so you are not alone. Our knitting guild (we knit for charities) always use acrylics for baby clothes as new moms don't have the time to hand wash all those clothes when we have the miracle of washing machines.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool.
> I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?
> Its been quite hard work so I don't want to unpick it and buy some baby soft wool and start over again but to be honest I am not sure the blanket will be soft enough for a new born baby - thanks all x


I've always hand wash the things I knit before I gift them. I put a little Downy in the rinse water. It softens the yarn and makes it smell good.

I do a lot of knitting for a homeless shelter. These people don't have a way to hand wash things, let alone a place where they can lay it flat to let it dry. There are some very nice acrylics out there....that's what I use.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Samsmummy said:


> Shampoo and conditioner - really? Wow I have never heard of that!
> The wool is James C Brett DK.


I had some of that yarn in a lilac colour. I thought the same as you and ended up giving it away...


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I use a product called Eucalan, available at my LYS. It's a wash no rinse method. You soak the item, squeeze out water, roll in a towel, dry on another towel. The items becomes as light as a cloud, perfect for a baby. Actually, I process all my baby items in this manner.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Finish your blanket, toss it in the washer(cold water) use fabric softner, just a bit, dry it on normal setting. It will be wonderfully soft. No big deal. My dil and dd both request acrylic for their babies. I have made them several items from natural fibers and they asked me to please only use acrylic. They dont have the time to lay flat to dry and baby items need washing constantly. I have many acrylic baby blankets, sweaters, hats and booties knitted for me by my mom 38 years ago that still look new and are being used by the present generation of babies. None of these babies are ever exposed to open flame.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

A nice alternative is Comfy from Knitpicks. It is a blend of cotton and acrylic (25%, so might not burn easily). 

Since it's been brought up - does cotton burn easily? I don't have any handy that I want to try to burn. 

I've never heard of anyone being allergic to cotton. It is soft, easy to wash, pretty colors, not expensive, comes in 3 weights, etc, etc. There is just enough acrylic in this yarn to make it easier to work and softer than 100% cotton. Another alternative, not as soft, but very nice is Knitpicks Cotlin a mix of cotton and linen (100% natural fibers, but I don't know about the burn qualities). Never heard of anyone allergic to linen, either.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I loosened up an afghan my cousin created out of Red Heart Worsted weight with Ivory Liquid followed by an unscented liquid softener (Downy)...but enough as if I did a large load of clothes. The afghan is absolutely squeezable now...just love it as it was her last project and I finished it for her...a broomstick lace pattern...


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

she is using acrylic yarn, not wool. In the UK they call it all "wool"


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I would avoid wasting all that work on a project that "may" soften when washed. I have found that no amount of washing and drying of acrylic yarns will soften them, they will simply pill.
> 
> I have stopped making any baby items out of acrylic yarns because acrylic is plastic and does not breathe. Furthermore, acrylic is made from petro chemicals and is a fire hazard.
> 
> ...


Amy, the next time I plan to hold a flame up to a baby I will remember your experiment and make sure he or she is dressed in wool. LOL :lol:

The poster has already done the work (or much of it) and many of us simply like acrylic.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I have to disagree slightly, I have made lots of baby items using acrylic and never personally had any problems nor anyone I've knitted for. I don't use wool as its too scratchy and uncomfortable. There are so many flammable materials these days like cotton, nylon, silk that its impossible to avoid....I'd also like to hope most people keep their babies away from naked flames!


I bet you wish you'd never asked don't you  I am using James Brett 100 o/o acrylic and it seems fairly soft. For my baby cardigans I sell on my craft stall I always use acrylic, never wool as this is often 'hand wash'. Once you start testing for fire hazards it can cost a lot of time and money as one of our crafters has just found out. Good luck with the softening by the way


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've made a lot of blankets - all acrylic. After I finish the knitting, I put them in the washer - on rinse I use a generous amount of fabric softener. Then I dry it with a softener sheet (not sure that's necessary). It makes the blankets nice and soft.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Samsmummy said:


> Oh for goodness sake, I don't want a lecture about fire safety and statistics! I simply asked for some advice on softening acrylic yarn no more no less.
> Thank you to all those who have taken the time to actually answer my question - some very helpful ideas to someone who enjoys working with acrylic yarn!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I find it amazing, how many people will answer every question EXCEPT what a poster has asked. That happens much of the time and not just in this post.

Samsmummy, A am sorry I can't help you. I've been reading this post because I have some yarn that is hard but such a pretty color that I really want to use it so I am looking for ways to soften it.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

When I wash a woven scarf made with Red Heart I use a hair conditioner and white vinegar to soften it. White vinegar has many uses and most have some handy without making an extra purchase.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for your trick for recovering wool garments, much appreciated.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I dislike the strong smell of too much fabric softner, however I do like a hint of fragrance. I add a tablespoon in the softner cup of washer then top it off with white vinegar in all my wash loads.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Do love you user name!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool.
> I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?
> Its been quite hard work so I don't want to unpick it and buy some baby soft wool and start over again but to be honest I am not sure the blanket will be soft enough for a new born baby - thanks all x


I find that just a washing softens most (if not all) of my acrylic items.
I use just a touch of fabric softener because I have hard water.
I have no professional knowledge as to the why of this.
I just know that when I had washed the item without fabric softener (forgot to add it), it was a bit stiff.
Oh it was soft, don't get me wrong.
It just didn't have the "squishy" softness of other items using the same yarn.
So in the next wash, I added the fabric softener and viola!
Nice and soft and squishy! :wink: 

Some acrylic yarns are a bit "stiff" to work with, but I endure it because I know what the final outcome will be.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have used Red Heart acrylic for many years, once I wash the item and dry it in the dryer it softens. I always use a dryer sheet as this tames the static electricity. I have a sweater that is about 20 years old that I knit from Red Heart, over time it pilled badly but I went over it with a sweater shaver and couldn't believe the results. No pills left. I have always washed it in the machine and dryed in the dryer with a dryer sheet. We all have our favorites and opinions I am sure, happy knitting.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with NanR...I use the damp towel and dryer sheet method on every acrylic item I knit.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I find it amazing, how many people will answer every question EXCEPT what a poster has asked. That happens much of the time and not just in this post.
> 
> Samsmummy, A am sorry I can't help you. I've been reading this post because I have some yarn that is hard but such a pretty color that I really want to use it so I am looking for ways to soften it.


If you read the response, I DID answer her question.... the yarn MAY or MAY NOT soften with washing and will likely pill in the process. As Courier has said... acrylic is plastic and will NOT absorb any hair conditioners, fabric softeners, etc. To do so will be a waste of time and product.

SHE asked and I offered a recommendation from experience and also offered to share quite a bit of knowledge and research on the subject.

IF you love working with acrylic, then by all means.... knit yourself a sweater out of it. Acrylic is made of plastic and does not breathe.

Wrapping up a baby in a plastic blanket for the night will likely result in a sweaty and uncomfortable baby. We can take off an acrylic sweater if we get hot OR kick off our covers during the night. A baby cannot do either of these.

We are all here on KP to learn and share our knowledge. Acrylic is the least recommended fiber for baby blankets and sweaters because they are hot and do not breathe. As I said.. an infant cannot tell you she is hot and will end up sweating on and off during the night wrapped in an acrylic blanket that is not only a fire hazard, but is unhealthy.

A natural fiber such as wool or cotton can let the baby sleep more comfortably... letting the baby's skin breathe and will be many more times more comfortable for the baby. AND the Mom and Dad can sleep more comfortably knowing that IF there is a house fire, their baby will be more protected sleeping in wool than plastic. Is ANYONE REALLY so nieve to believe that the only way a baby will be burned is if their grandmother holds them over a candle or campfire?!?!?! That is just sad and very upsetting and not funny at all that some choose to be so glib.

Many nautral fibers such as superwash wool and mercerized cotton are JUST as easy care as acrylic. Wool is NOT always scratchy. The new wools and wool blends are not your "school uniform" wools or what your Grandmother knitted with. Perhaps you havent tried knitting with all the wonderful, new types of wools and wool blends. If you haven't tried them, you are missing out on some wonderful products and improvements in technology.

I am working with some 100% merino wool right now that feels as soft as silk to knit and is not bothering my sensitive skin as I knit with it.... some acrylic yarns give me a rash and actually cause cuts in my skin... they are so harsh.

If a question is asked and answered with information, links and photos provided backing up the answer to her question, one would think a THANK YOU would be in order.

If you don't wish to hear facts on fibers and their properties, then that is your choice.... but for may of us here on KP... we are interested in learning about properties of fibers, types of fibers and which fibers are best for knitting all sorts of items... including baby items.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Amy, Just a thought, surely noone uses a blanket next to baby? Here in the uk, we use cotton sheets under the blanket, therefore no fear of "plastic" next to baby's skin.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Hi Amy, Just a thought, surely noone uses a blanket next to baby? Here in the uk, we use cotton sheets under the blanket, therefore no fear of "plastic" next to baby's skin.


I have never heard of a top sheet being used in a baby's crib. Here in the US, I have only ever heard of a cotton sheet UNDER the baby.... I have never even seen a top sheet for sale in baby sheets. I haven't had a baby myself for 14 years, but I have been shopping for several showers and have never seen a top sheet for a crib.

It is not recommended to use a top sheet OR tuck in any blankets or sheets on top of the baby because they can get tangled during the night if they roll around.... a suffocation hazard.... just as pillows shouldn't be placed in cribs.

Most babies here in the US have a bottom sheet and a blanket NOT tucked in over them....

Either way, acrylic is going to ignite.... it really doesn't matter if there is a cotton sheet between the baby and the blanket......wool will be fire retardant. Again, acrylic is plastic and will not breathe... infants are not able to regulate their body temps as well as adults... acrylic will not breathe and the baby... covered in an acrylic blanket will likely sweat on and off during the night... a sheet under the blanket isn't going to protect the baby from being over heated by an acrylic blanket that won't breathe.

Using a top sheet is not going to help the baby's skin breathe during the night when covered with an acrylic blanket OVER the sheet. The acrylic will not breathe and hold in all the warmth no matter what is underneath it. The sheet will protect the baby from the scratchiness of the fibers, but the acrylic blanket will still keep the baby from being able to better regulate it's own body heat and temperature.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

It amazes me how so many people on this forum knows everything about every household in the US (or any other country). :roll: 
Enough said....
Nice to see edited posts now. :shock: :mrgreen: 
Got you to think hah!  :evil:
..............................................................................

Top sheets and bottom sheets are sold separately. Has been that way for years.
But can also be found in sets.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

I have wondered the same thing? I think when I finish the baby blanket I am working on I will try some conditioner. My question is do you do this by hand washing or can you use it in a machine?

I am using a double strand of acrylic and wool yarn for a hooded blanket and it seems a bit scratchy for a newborn. It's turning out well but my concern is the scratchy feeling. I have never used Plymouth Yarn before...it's Encore Colorspun


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ann bar said:


> I have wondered the same thing? I think when I finish the baby blanket I am working on I will try some conditioner. My question is do you do this by hand washing or can you use it in a machine?
> 
> I am using a double strand of acrylic and wool yarn for a hooded blanket and it seems a bit scratchy for a newborn. It's turning out well but my concern is the scratchy feeling. I have never used Plymouth Yarn before...it's Encore Colorspun


Encore Colorspun...
Content: 75% Acrylic/25% Wool
Care: Machine Wash Regular/Machine Dry Low


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

We always use a top sheet for babies and they were even used in the hospital where they were born


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

frostyfranny said:


> We always use a top sheet for babies and they were even used in the hospital where they were born


My family and extended family does/did for many generations as well.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I thought everyone used a top sheet for babies.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You can do research on the subject... most people do not use a top sheet because it is not recommended for safety of babies. Again, a cotton sheet will not help the baby from becoming overheated by an acrylic blanket.

http://babyproducts.about.com/od/crib-bedding/a/Safe-Sleep-Space-For-Baby.htm

http://community.babycenter.com/post/a17096875/how_to_make_up_the_crib_bed

http://gab.giggle.com/2012/03/stores/boston/crib-making-101-how-to-make-a-%E2%80%9Chealthy%E2%80%9D-baby-bed-2/

I also just learned that the American Academy of Pediatrics recommends not using bumpers OR top sheets. THAT is something that I didn't realize... I used bumpers on MY children's cribs, but can see how they are not a good idea... learn something new every day!

http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/18/health/no-bumpers-cribs-sids-parenting


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
A heck of alot of us survived being covered with a top sheet. :roll: :lol:

IMHO, there is more danger by allowing a baby to fall asleep with a bottle in their mouth in the crib unattended.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

American born and bred and always used a top sheet in my babies cribs.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> If you read the response, I DID answer her question.... the yarn MAY or MAY NOT soften with washing and will likely pill in the process. As Courier has said... acrylic is plastic and will NOT absorb any hair conditioners, fabric softeners, etc. To do so will be a waste of time and product.
> 
> SHE asked and I offered a recommendation from experience and also offered to share quite a bit of knowledge and research on the subject.
> 
> ...


Amy, you do go on and on. I already have several acrylic sweaters. I love them and have another one on the needles as we speak. I wear them all winter.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, bottom sheets are nearly always fitted (ie. with elastic round the corners,) and flat ones for the top. Thought I was going mad there for a minute. Have never ever heard of anyone not using them. Theyre used in hospitals too so if its ok for them then its ok for me ............ If anyone is foolish enough to use a naked flame near a baby (with wool or acrylic blankets), then Heaven help them is all I can say.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Slightly confused..... if acrylic cannot absorb conditioner as has been stated here, why is acrylic softer after using it?? It would seem that it does have absorbent properties after all.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Funny how things change...interesting to read how we got from softening a type of yarn to using a top sheet.
One of the many reasons I love this site.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Patii said:


> Slightly confused..... if acrylic cannot absorb conditioner as has been stated here, why is acrylic softer after using it?? It would seem that it does have absorbent properties after all.


Agree with the confusion.
Some people believe that because acrylics are petroleum based, nothing can penetrate it. IE: Water and Oil don't mix.
But IMHO, it has to do with the actual processing steps and materials/"ingredients" used to make the final product.


----------



## Megan UK (Jun 22, 2013)

Just put a towel over it when you've finished and iron it. I did this by mistake once with a baby blanket and it kind of melted and went really soft.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Funny how things change...interesting to read how we got from softening a type of yarn to using a top sheet.
> One of the many reasons I love this site.


I agree. Always great discussions. I learn much about knitting, but much MORE about other things as well. I am pretty sure Mom used a top sheet, but she also put us to sleep on our bellies. I was instructed to put my first child on his side to sleep and by the time number three came around.. 5 years later... It was recommended to put her on her back. Research and technology comes up with new solutions every day!

I have enjoyed this topic. I have to click off now... Getting ready for the "big game" party... Happy Knitting!


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Agree with the confusion.
> Some people believe that because acrylics are petroleum based, nothing can penetrate it. IE: Water and Oil don't mix.
> But IMHO, it has to do with the actual processing steps and materials/"ingredients" used to make the final product.


That makes good sense and would also explain acrylic's breathability as well. Personally I find acrylic very comfortable to wear. For me, wool is too hot whereas acrylic is light and airy. Just my opinion.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Don't waste shampoo or conditioner on items made from acrylic yarns. Acrylic yarns are made from petrochemicals and cannot possibly absorb the conditioner.
> 
> If you are going to use acrylic yarns, just washing items made from them, as you would launder any clothing item, will soften them.
> 
> Amy is right about the dangers of acrylics, they should not be used for infants and children.


Think this sums it up


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Holly Cow, I just read all 4 pages and I am astonished by a simple question leading to such volatile( no pun intended) dissertations! Our hospital uses acrylics in the NICU, they are happy to have the preemie donations and I have never heard different. My niece is head of the dept. and not in any way neglectful of anything or anyone, least of all 1 lb. babies. Their only stipulation is on size as only need wee blankets. I will mention this thread to her as it seems there is new research. But, can I make and donate a dozen sweaters etc. or can I afford 2 alpacas etc. for the homeless,numbers win as warm from frost bite beats out Other concerns.Just my opinion and I hesitate to even say it because so may times some members are very hasty and rude to others.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

calisuzi said:


> Do love you user name!!


Calisuzi, if you are referring to me, thank you, believe it or not that is my given name. Gypsie Ann, named after my great aunt! Nickname is Annie.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool.
> I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?
> Its been quite hard work so I don't want to unpick it and buy some baby soft wool and start over again but to be honest I am not sure the blanket will be soft enough for a new born baby - thanks all x


If there are knitting instructions for the crocodile stitch I sure would like to have them as I am terrible at crochet.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I love the shampoo and conditioner idea. Thank You !


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Don't waste shampoo or conditioner on items made from acrylic yarns. Acrylic yarns are made from petrochemicals and cannot possibly absorb the conditioner.
> 
> If you are going to use acrylic yarns, just washing items made from them, as you would launder any clothing item, will soften them.
> 
> Amy is right about the dangers of acrylics, they should not be used for infants and children.


I agree with you and Amy 100%!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Acrylic knits soften up after washing for a few reasons. Take a brand new set of cotton sheets out of the package...wash them...they feel a lot softer too, don't they? Washing, drying and even wearing some items softens them up. People either love or hate Noro yarn due to the feel...the more you wear it, the softer it gets.

The same can be said of brand new jeans...doesn't take long for them to soften up either.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Try washing in wool lite and put it in softener I had some lavender soup ones you left it in did not rinse but I haven't seen it for a long time aspecially for sweaters


Most sheep's wool processors do not recommend Woolite because it strips the wool of its natural oils and makes it rough. Shampoo or one of the newer wool soaks, such as Eucalan or Soak, are much less harsh. I have no comment on softeners because I've never used them :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> Oh for goodness sake, I don't want a lecture about fire safety and statistics! I simply asked for some advice on softening acrylic yarn no more no less.
> Thank you to all those who have taken the time to actually answer my question - some very helpful ideas to someone who enjoys working with acrylic yarn!


And I'm one of those who enjoys working with acrylics as well as other fibers. Sometimes I wonder if some acrylic yarn makers don't use some kind of sizing in their manufacturing process since so many acrylics become much softer after laundering. At any rate, that's all I do. Every time I read about how "dangerous" acrylics are for babies, I wonder if they would rather die from wool ash than from melted acrylic. With woolens, they can get an early start on their development of mold, weed, and wool allergies, yes? I know, I know, I'm being sarcastic. I do get weary of hearing the same sermons over and over, as if we aren't adults who can make our own decisions.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And I'm one of those who enjoys working with acrylics as well as other fibers. Sometimes I wonder if some acrylic yarn makers don't use some kind of sizing in their manufacturing process since so many acrylics become much softer after laundering. At any rate, that's all I do. Every time I read about how "dangerous" acrylics are for babies, I wonder if they would rather die from wool ash than from melted acrylic. With woolens, they can get an early start on their development of mold, weed, and wool allergies, yes? I know, I know, I'm being sarcastic. I do get weary of hearing the same sermons over and over, as if we aren't adults who can make our own decisions.


It's good to be an adult and make your own decisions but it is nice to know all the facts before you make whatever decisions you need to make. Don't be closed minded.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Family members of t hose who's horrific burns were made worse by synthetic clothing, do not really appreciate "sarcasm". You really haven't lived until a close relatives horrific screams as a melted synthetic garment has to be removed from their skin...been there, done that..it wasn't fun.

My late brother in law was horrifically burned in an accident..his burns were made worse by the synthetic shirt he was wearing that day....so bad that the "knit pattern" was permanently burned into his skin. He passed away on 4th of July weekend..he thought the tightness he was feeling in his upper arm and chest were the same old pains he felt from his burns..suffered 35 years earlier..it wasn't....he'd developed lung cancer and chalked the pain up to the pain he'd suffered from the day he was burned 35 years earlier!

Acrylic burns are nothing to dismiss..they are serious...deadly serious. Visit a burn center one day and you'll understand.

Acrylics don't absorb anything..no matter how expensive it is. They are made from petrochemicals and we all know that oil and water do not mix. 

You can throw your money away on expensive shampoo and/or conditioner but it will be futile...the yarn will simply soften with regular laundering or wearing or it will not.

I'd rather take the money and spend it on better quality yarn that is not dangerous to put on infants, donate to defenseless babies or give to the homeless. Please remember that many homeless people set up "camp" with campfires..I darn sure wouldn't be giving them anything crafted from yarn as flameable and dangerous as acrylics. Homeless people do NOT launder things often, they cannot afford to. You'd know that if you volunteered a little time at a homeless shelter.

Don't worry about "softening" acrylic yarn items...worry about the danger these items pose to those wearing them!

Back as far as WWII our armed forces were able to provide their men and women with wool uniforms, blankets and a host of other items.

My mother was a volunteer pilot during WWII..her uniforms were crafted from wool for winter and cotton for summer...somehow the base laundry managed to not destroy anything and gee she didn't break out in hives when wearing her uniforms. My father served too...his "tropical wool" uniforms kept him quite cool in the heat of the tropics and he looked "dashing" too.

We have become a society of people who whine and cry...oh gee I parked in the handicapped spot because I was in a hurry....oh gee I beat the heck out of another soccer mommy because our team is losing.

True wool allergies..or allergies to lanolin are indeed rare..just read up on the subject. Allergies to spending a little more...or taking the time to properly care for items seem much more prevalent.

If you don't want to invest in the extra cost of equally care free, natural fibers, please step up and say so. If you think that today's generation is too stupid and too lazy to properly care for items crafted from natural fibers...please stand up and say so also.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:roll:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> It's good to be an adult and make your own decisions but it is nice to know all the facts before you make whatever decisions you need to make. Don't be closed minded.


Closed minded is the last thing I am, that's your assumption and has no basis in fact. At no time did I ever say we shouldn't do our research. I suppose it's just easier to keep posing the same questions over and over instead of simply doing a search to see how many times the same questions have been responded to.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Family members of t hose who's horrific burns were made worse by synthetic clothing, do not really appreciate "sarcasm". You really haven't lived until a close relatives horrific screams as a melted synthetic garment has to be removed from their skin...been there, done that..it wasn't fun.
> 
> My late brother in law was horrifically burned in an accident..his burns were made worse by the synthetic shirt he was wearing that day....so bad that the "knit pattern" was permanently burned into his skin. He passed away on 4th of July weekend..he thought the tightness he was feeling in his upper arm and chest were the same old pains he felt from his burns..suffered 35 years earlier..it wasn't....he'd developed lung cancer and chalked the pain up to the pain he'd suffered from the day he was burned 35 years earlier!
> 
> ...


Good grief, courier770! I have more allergies than you could shake a stick at. Why is it you need to preach at me no matter what I say? I'm a good number of years older than you and I doubt there is a thing you could preach at me about that I haven't dealt with in my own lifetime and made my own decisions regarding. When it comes to sarcasm, ma'am, you're no slouch yourself.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Homeless people do NOT launder things often, they cannot afford to.
> You'd know that if you volunteered a little time at a homeless shelter.


It amazes me how some people on this forum knows everything about every neighborhood/city in the US (or any other country). :roll: 
My area treats our residents (homeless or not) with some form of dignity. 
The shelters have showers and laundry facilities with attendants on call to help them.

You really like to portray yourself as "worldly" , but you are really so naive.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

ALL made made fibers have "sizing"added to them. They are used to make textiles as appealing as possible...crisp..vibrant colors..but that comes at a price...a chemical price...softness..also comes at a price particularly when it comes to mass production.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the problem is..many do not truly understand the benefit of some fibers and the dangers of other.

There's a consensus that acrylics are fine and users have no complaints...until you know a family deeply affected by fire, with a family member that had suffered horrific burns.


I most certainly didn't expect that a family member of mine would be maimed for life in such a small accident...for me, it was a wake up call and I had hoped that the horrid experience my family had would be a wake up call...it's obvious that most knitters/crocheters think that this happens to "someone else"...that's what we thought too!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no idea what anyone's age here is..I'm just reporting what happened to MY family. You make your choices and I will make mine. 

The day that I saw what molten synthetics did to MY family member I made a choice to never use them again. 

Make YOUR choices based on YOUR experiences.

I clocked a lot of hours in the waiting room of the burn unit...make your choices based on whaterver horrors or "non horrors" your family has experienced...oh and thank you for your condolences on the loss of my brother in law's life...since we are being all "correct" here!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

* rolls eyes * at the very snide comments about age..and just how many relatives of YOURS were horrifically burned when their "plastic" clothing caught fire..shame on you for playing the age card. I doubt I'm a day younger than you but I highly suspect i'm a bit more educated regarding fibers than you are!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

NO not all homeless shelters offer laundry facilities.. If that's what you have been led to believe, I'm really sorry. Most offer a bed for the night..at most the opportunity to shower and a meal but you might know that if you volunteered in a shelter in an urban area....not all shelters are the same. In rural areas a bed for the night can be a hard fought battle..but keep believing in the myth that the needs of the homeless are being met..they are NOT!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> * rolls eyes * at the very snide comments about age..and just how many relatives of YOURS were horrifically burned when their "plastic" clothing caught fire..shame on you for playing the age card. I doubt I'm a day younger than you but I highly suspect i'm a bit more educated regarding fibers than you are!


* rolls eyes back * You know next to nothing about me and/or my family because even if I told you my tales of woe, you wouldn't be interested. I feel no shame whatsoever for not being a clone of you, which is apparently what I would have to be before I would become immune to your superior attitude. There was nothing snide intended about my telling you that I'm older than you; it's a simple fact, and I haven't lived my life in a cave, so I've learned every bit as much as you have about whatever I'M interested in. For the record, I'm 74. You have claimed to be 57, I believe. You do the math. You can save your guilt trips and manipulations because I AM immune to those.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> NO not all homeless shelters offer laundry facilities.. If that's what you have been led to believe, I'm really sorry.


I didn't say ALL shelters offer laundry facilities....
I said MY AREA!
I am not naive to believe that all are run the same.

You are the one who said Quote-- "Homeless people do NOT launder things often, they cannot afford to. --End Quote.
Who said they have to pay money for services? As you are implying with that statement.
It would be best if you would quit stereo-typing the many classes of the human race to fit your beliefs, or your perception of the world around you.
I say this in reference to your many rants, not just this one. This is just one of the many.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool.
> I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?


I've used Dr. Bronner's pure castile baby soap, unscented for many years. Leaves knitted things soft and lovely. It only takes a few drops for something small. This is not detergent. Be careful not to use to much. It isn't exactly cheap but a little bottle - 2 or 4 oz size lasts a very long time. I just make sure to rinse at least twice. I never use hair conditioner or fabric softener so can't say if that would work.
http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/OLBA04/BabyMildLiquidSoap.htm

Another possibility: Knit up a small swatch and wash it to see what happens.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Holly Cow, I just read all 4 pages and I am astonished by a simple question leading to such volatile( no pun intended) dissertations! Our hospital uses acrylics in the NICU, they are happy to have the preemie donations and I have never heard different. My niece is head of the dept. and not in any way neglectful of anything or anyone, least of all 1 lb. babies. Their only stipulation is on size as only need wee blankets. I will mention this thread to her as it seems there is new research. But, can I make and donate a dozen sweaters etc. or can I afford 2 alpacas etc. for the homeless,numbers win as warm from frost bite beats out Other concerns.Just my opinion and I hesitate to even say it because so may times some members are very hasty and rude to others.


Hi! Many members of my knitting group knit with just acrylic yarn or virtually always with acrylic yarn. They make many items for donation - to hospitals, to homeless shelters, etc. None of them has ever mentioned their items being rejected due to the material. I'd think that if anyone was really concerned about acrylic baby blankets, it'd be hospitals. Then again, hospitals have someone monitoring the babies 24-7 & they've got tons of systems in place to prevent issues due to electrical problems, etc. so I can imagine they've got more fire sprinklers, etc. than most... 
I don't see why daytime clothing for a child couldn't be acrylic... after all, the kid & adults in the area would be awake. All but the very smallest of children would know enough to get away, and most of us are taught "Stop, drop, roll" by kindergarten... I don't think acrylic is always that soft, but I find wool way scratchier than most acrylics, so comfort-wise, I might go with acrylic, but, as I've said, most of my clothing is cotton or some blend of cotton & something. It's just tough to find a soft 100% cotton yarn. I've been hesitant to try Sugar 'N Cream since it seems a bit scratchy & doesn't look like it'd hold its shape well. I think I saw someone saying that it does soften up in the wash, but would you regret having a sweater made out of it? I wonder if KnitPicks Comfy (that cotton/acrylic blend) or other yarns like it are less likely to burn? Does bamboo pose the same kind of safety issues that acrylic does? I know bamboo tends to be softer... it tends to be "fluffier", more easily split, but when it's blended with other fibers, much of that goes away...


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok first of all thank you to all the lovely kind people who have answered my ACTUAL question - I really appreciate the help a lot!
Second of all, thank you to all those who appreciate the diversity and cost of acrylic wool and aren't yarn/wool snobs
Third and most importantly - I have been told many times about people who post here just wanting to antagonise and irritate but never believed until now so... AMYKNITS just bog off!

..to frostfranny - lucky you living in wells, Beautiful place!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Samsmummy...
You are welcome.
The most important thing is to do what makes you happy and use whatever pleases you.
The maker of items are the only ones who know about the recipient of such items.
Happy Crafting and Enjoy the process. :wink:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> Ok first of all thank you to all the lovely kind people who have answered my ACTUAL question - I really appreciate the help a lot!
> Second of all, thank you to all those who appreciate the diversity and cost of acrylic wool and aren't yarn/wool snobs
> Third and most importantly - I have been told many times about people who post here just wanting to antagonise and irritate but never believed until now so... AMYKNITS just bog off!
> 
> ..to frostfranny - lucky you living in wells, Beautiful place!


You are welcome, Samsmummy. I did answer your question. YOU didn't want to HEAR the answer. YOU wanted to hear that using conditioner or shampoo or some other fabric softener trick will solve your problem... it won't.

I took the time out of my day to try and educate you on your choice in fibers, offer some alternatives and choices for you to knit with that WILL be soft, safe, healthy and more comfortable for the baby. Don't ask the question if you don't want to hear the answer.

I suspect that the information I provided DOES bother you... otherwise you wouldn't be so defensive... perhaps it will cause you to do some thinking when knitting your NEXT baby blanket... perhaps not. That doesn't negate the fact that I provided information for you and others here on KP who choose to knit baby blankets with acrylic yarn. Many of us offered healthier, softer and safer alternatives for you with information to support our recommendations.

There is absolutely no reason to become defensive... people have taken time out of their day to provide you and others with information relevant to your question. If you don't want to read this information, that is your choice. There is a saying "Don't shoot the messenger" that applies to this situation..... I tried to help you make an informed decision.

This is an open forum where we have the freedom to learn from each other, educate each other, discuss all types of knitting and knitting related topics... as well as getting OFF topic quite often.

I am not exactly sure what "bog off" means, but you have no authority or right what so ever to tell me or anyone else on KP to "step off" or go away. I have just as much right to offer help and solutions as you have to ask questions.

I see that you are relatively new here... perhaps it would be a good idea for you to do some research on what an OPEN FORUM is and how it works. There were several people besides myself who stepped in to try and educate you on fibers that would be more (soft) and otherwise suitable for your project. THAT IS WHAT WE DO HERE.

If you don't agree, you may say so. If you don't LIKE what someone has said, according to the forum rules, you may report them... more often, most of us simply choose to click off or ignore information which we are not specifically looking for. It is not appropriate or recommended to tell someone to "bog off".... especially since it will do no good. It may make YOU FEEL good, but it is much more beneficial for you to learn to accept what information you are interested in and skip over the rest.

IF you don't like receiving information from other knitters regarding tips about knitting, softening fibers, choosing fibers and what the benefits and drawbacks are of those fibers, I strongly suggest that you are in the wrong place.

If you feel that people educating you on fibers and their properties... taking time to provide details and information on fibers is "antagonistic" and "irritating", then you are definitely in the wrong place.


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh. And I thought this was such a friendly place to come for help and information! (It usually is, actually.) I, for one, appreciate all the time and effort it takes for each and every person to post whatever they think will be helpful, in response to a question. 

If I don't like what I'm reading, I just pass over it. What is the point of demanding "only" a specific answer and nothing else? More information is better than less information, isn't it?

So far, I'm mostly a "lurker" here, as a new knitter, and greatly appreciate the vast knowledge I'm receiving from you folks. Often, I learn stuff that I didn't even know that I didn't know! So I just wanted to pop in here and say "thank you" to all who contribute to this great forum.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Didn't read everything for lack of time but I had this problem with a blanket made of acrylic and no washing or conditioner would help it. Blocking didn't either. So I did the unthinkable and "ironed" it! I know it's a big no-no and "kills the yarn but... that is exactly what it did: it is no longer itchy and stiff... IT IS SOFT. Please do not answer back saying I am an aetheist...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

linnerlu said:


> Oh my gosh. And I thought this was such a friendly place to come for help and information! (It usually is, actually.) I, for one, appreciate all the time and effort it takes for each and every person to post whatever they think will be helpful, in response to a question.
> 
> If I don't like what I'm reading, I just pass over it. What is the point of demanding "only" a specific answer and nothing else? More information is better than less information, isn't it?
> 
> So far, I'm mostly a "lurker" here, as a new knitter, and greatly appreciate the vast knowledge I'm receiving from you folks. Often, I learn stuff that I didn't even know that I didn't know! So I just wanted to pop in here and say "thank you" to all who contribute to this great forum.


Please don't let the self-appointed experts on everything put you off. Every group has a few who don't see the difference between being helpful and being domineering. And you're right, the majority of members are helpful and deserving of a big thank you. There are only two who think the rest of us are uneducated because we make different choices from theirs; I think that's supposed to be a "civilized" way of telling us we're stupid--in their eyes. Carry on and enjoy all that you learn. There are some truly wonderful people here :~D!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Why is it taken as a PERSONAL attack, when someone points out the the negative issues of a FIBER??!! I love good knitting and all fellow knitters.
I do not like 100% acrylic yarn....don't shoot me !!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jocelynedenault said:


> Didn't read everything for lack of time but I had this problem with a blanket made of acrylic and no washing or conditioner would help it. Blocking didn't either. So I did the unthinkable and "ironed" it! I know it's a big no-no and "kills the yarn but... that is exactly what it did: it is no longer itchy and stiff... IT IS SOFT. Please do not answer back saying I am an aetheist...


:~D!!! If it worked, it worked. No one can argue with results, eh? Actually, I have read in more than one place that "killing" acrylics is a valid technique if you like the results, so it is only as unthinkable as we think it is.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Why is it taken as a PERSONAL attack, when someone points out the the negative issues of a FIBER??!! I love good knitting and all fellow knitters.
> I do not like 100% acrylic yarn....don't shoot me !!


You are the third....
You have made some harsh statements as well.
So you really shouldn't be talking.

Aug 30, 13 12:05:26
sockit2me
Don't waste any time or energy on acrylic crap!
Even before the cat urine, it was a pile of plastic junk !

Aug 30, 13 12:00:01
sockit2me
Best thing that can be done with crappy acrylic yarn !!
{When the thread is talking about yarn bombing}

Aug 19, 13 10:08:57
sockit2me
I hope that the original poster of this thread has learned a valuable lesson from her experience with that stiff garment: 
Valuable time should not be wasted on poor quality yarn. 
Petro-chemicals (acrylic) will never perform like natural fibers and will always be a poor substitute.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Why is it taken as a PERSONAL attack, when someone points out the the negative issues of a FIBER??!! I love good knitting and all fellow knitters.
> I do not like 100% acrylic yarn....don't shoot me !!


It becomes a personal attack when anyone feels called upon to cram their opinion down everyone's throat at every opportunity and make illusions about the inferior intellect of anyone who doesn't agree with them. Hearing the same arguments ad nauseum is not enjoyable. If you don't like it, fine. Why does that mean those of us who can't afford anything else, or those of us who appreciate the positives aspects of acrylic, are stupid? I don't tell others who choose other knitting techniques or fibers how wrong and uninformed and uneducated they are, and I don't continually repeat what I think is best for me in a way that suggests if you don't agree, there's something wrong with you.

If I'm not mistaken, you're the person who refers to other members of this forum as "Amy's minions." I suggest you look up the meaning of the word minion in any dictionary as it's far from being a compliment. Perhaps you thought we were too stupid to get that, either.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> You are the third....
> You have made some harsh statements as well.
> So you really shouldn't be talking.
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > You are the third....
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> It becomes a personal attack when anyone feels called upon to cram their opinion down everyone's throat at every opportunity and make illusions about the inferior intellect of anyone who doesn't agree with them. Hearing the same arguments ad nauseum is not enjoyable. If you don't like it, fine. Why does that mean those of us who can't afford anything else, or those of us who appreciate the positives aspects of acrylic, stupid? I don't tell others who choose other knitting techniques or fibers how wrong and uninformed and uneducated they are, and I don't continually repeat what I think is best for me in a way that suggests if you don't agree, there's something wrong with you.


Again, no one is cramming anything down anyone's throat or making any personal attacks. No one called anyone stupid.... YOU are the only one calling YOU stupid.

Last week I was on a thread posted by a woman who wanted to knit a sweater with peaches and cream yarn. I explained that a mercerized cotton would be a better choice because cotton yarns can be very heavy and peaches and cream will likely produce a very heavy sweater that will stretch out when worn.

I explained that mercerized cottons are treated to allow the cotton to retain its shape, wash and wear well and retain its color well. It would be a much better choice for a garment. No one got offended. I wasn't accused of cramming anything down anyone's throat or being a snob... Simply offering a better alternative exactly as I am doing here.

If her yarn is scratchy now, no amount if hair conditioner or fabric softeners will help that.... I would never want to go to all the trouble of knitting a blanket knowing that I will have to iron my work... Flattening and ruining the look of the stitches in the process. There are many alternatives that she can choose from.

Why is it when the topic if acrylic drawbacks are discussed, people get so upset? Makes no sense. If you are aware of the properties of acrylic and choose to use it, then by all means... No one will be coming to your home to remove it from your hands.

But, as with ANY question/problem asked about here on KP.... If you express a concern or problem with a fiber you have chosen, there are people who want to help you make a better choice.

How do you think I learned about all types if fibers? From being here on KP! I am still learning every day. No one fiber is perfect for every project or purpose.

I strongly suspect that those who are offended by sharing the facts about different fibers and their properties have some underlying issues.... Why would they be so offended? Makes no sense. No one told you you were stupid or implied so. Offense is 90% taken and 10% given.

If you are offended by someone pointing out facts and properties about different fibers.... Perhaps you should do some thinking about WHY you find offense with simple facts and discussions of fibers.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

What IS this assumption that we don't already know this information that is repeatedly stuffed down our throats? That we need "educating?" That we aren't entitled to make our own choices regardless of what others choose? That sounds SO superior! I do not accept your analysis of what makes me tick or what my "underlying issues" might be. You have no clue about that just as I have no clue regarding how someone with two years of experience knows it all. 

I believe you're the person who attacked me once before for making a critical observation about your behavior publicly, yet you have continued to do it to me repeatedly. One set of rules for you and another for everyone else doesn't work for me. People become resentful toward others who have no tolerance for any opinions except their own; that's human nature. You've taken offense at a lot less, yet you continue to beat the same drum over and over. Being helpful and informative is one thing; being domineering and dictatorial is another. You need to learn the difference if you don't wish to alienate people.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

>>And that is what we are talking about.
>>People who feel the need to shoot down a persons choice in yarn.

You still don't get it.... the original poster "shot down" her choice in yarn.... SHE said it is not soft enough for a baby. I simply offered her facts. It will NOT soften up.... There are many fibers that will make a soft, warm, safe blanket for a baby. You don't HAVE to use the yarn you chose if you are not happy with it.. there are other alternatives that will be a better choice.

When you ask a question.... expect and answer... including alternatives and other suggestions.

No one on this thread has insulted anyone... just providing information and alternatives. 

A better question is WHY do YOU find this information offensive?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> What IS this assumption that we don't already know this information that is repeatedly stuffed down our throats? That we need "educating?" That we aren't entitled to make our own choices regardless of what others choose? That sounds SO superior!


I assume that the Original Poster didn't know the properties of acrylic yarn... she purchased it and is now unhappy with it.....she is ASKING if it can be improved. SHE is asking for help.... many people provided suggestions. There are people here of all levels of experience and perhaps YOU already know about yarns. It was not very long ago that I had no clue about fibers and appreciate any and all information that I can get to make better knitted items.

Why bother being here if we all assume that everyone knows everything about fibers? People do not.... including me. There was a woman here a few weeks ago that had been knitting for 40 years and didn't know acrylic was made from plastic. Should I assume that she should KNOW this....

How do you think I (only knitting two years) learned about fibers? From someone taking the time to "educate" me... and I am forever greatful as I am now better equipped to make the right choices for my projects.

If you already KNOW this information provided, then obviously it doesn't pertain to YOU. It should not cause you to be insulted because YOU already KNOW this...... many don't...

"Educating" is the entire reason for this forum to be in existence. I learned to knit two years ago and would still be knitting garter stitch scarves if not for KP. I could make a list as long as my arm of the subjects I have been educated on. If you don't want to be "educated", then simply click off the subject... let others learn who are interested. You have no reason to be offended.

Again, if a question is asked about a lifeline and information is given.... and YOU already KNOW this information is THIS insulting to you and "cramming lifelines" down your throat?! You really need to take a deeper look at why you find sharing information offensive. If YOU are offended, that is YOUR issue. NO ONE called you stupid, NO ONE crammed anything down anyone's throat. NO ONE said anything insulting to YOU... If YOU CHOOSE to take offense... that is YOUR CHOICE.

We share information on all topics regarding knitting, fibers tools and other knitting related topics. We have no way of knowing how much YOU personally know... we simply offer the information.... for you to be insulted makes no sense...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

How can you assume anything about anyone? They are the only true experts on them, not others who make assumptions. Assumptions are not facts, they're guesses at best. Perhaps that's why you come across as you do.


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Please don't let the self-appointed experts on everything put you off. Every group has a few who don't see the difference between being helpful and being domineering. And you're right, the majority of members are helpful and deserving of a big thank you. There are only two who think the rest of us are uneducated because we make different choices from theirs; I think that's supposed to be a "civilized" way of telling us we're stupid--in their eyes. Carry on and enjoy all that you learn. There are some truly wonderful people here :~D!


Thank you, but the intent of my post was to defend AmyKnits. I read her original post on this thread, and there was absolutely nothing offensive or pushy about it. Those of you who are veterans of this forum may already know much of this information, but there are many of us Newbies here who appreciate all the personal experience and expertise of everyone here. I really can't understand the very personal attacks on AmyKnits. As far as I can tell, she is offering information, period. What about that is considered to be "shoving it down someone's throat"? She is simply arguing her point ... whether she is right or wrong, that is up to each individual to decide. What is the point of the attacks? I just don't get it.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

everyone here has their own opinions!!! whether or not you take or listen to their advice is up TO YOU. WOOL VS ACRYLIC!! what a showdown. don't take it out on someone else for not agreeing with you. i am not alergic but very skin sensitive to anything that is not acrylic, or cotton. that is the ONLY reason i can't work with 100% wools,mohairs,alpacas,etc.... if it is in the bottom 1/4 if is usually ok. does that mean i am putting my family in danger for use of acrylics or cotton? one grandson has to wear only cotton. to each their own and DO NOT try to impose on others. you have your reasons, we have ours. do not print words here that you can't take back. i was given 4 balls of mohair(can't use) but am going to try using latex gloves and see what happens.(laughs,laughs) how do you know that acrylic can't be washed with hair softener?? have you tried it? we are beating our heads with subject. it should not be brought up again...since we all can't agree. better to not reply than to constantly argue and throw words at each other. when someone brings this subject up again i certainly WILL NOT READ ANY OF THIS.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I am not anything as much as I am just annoyed and irritated by the constant insistence of delivering the same information over and over as if the rest of us aren't bright enough to get it the first time or didn't already know it. What is your point, exactly? What is your need to preach at us like we're little children? It's great to be informative and helpful, but it is not necessary nor becoming to continually rub people's noses in your personal opinions as if they are gospel.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

linnerlu said:


> Thank you, but the intent of my post was to defend AmyKnits. I read her original post on this thread, and there was absolutely nothing offensive or pushy about it. Those of you who are veterans of this forum may already know much of this information, but there are many of us Newbies here who appreciate all the personal experience and expertise of everyone here. I really can't understand the very personal attacks on AmyKnits. As far as I can tell, she is offering information, period. What about that is considered to be "shoving it down someone's throat"? She is simply arguing her point ... whether she is right or wrong, that is up to each individual to decide. What is the point of the attacks? I just don't get it.


Thank you. I very much appreciate your realizing my actual intent. I appreciate everyone here on KP for teaching me EVERYTHING I know about knitting. I joined two years ago and could only knit and purl. I knew nothing about fibers or how to choose the right yarns for the right projects.

I have progressed, with the help of so many people here to knitting fair isle, intarsia, socks, hats, sweaters, and have come so far so fast because of the wonderful people here. One of the MOST important things I have learned lately is how different fibers work best for different projects. Choosing the right fiber for the project is EQUALLY as important as knitting the actual project! Drape, colors, hand dyed yarns, self-striping yarns, wool, blends, cotton, and how all types of fibers behave.

I like to share a bit of my knowledge with others when I can. The original poster was unhappy with her choice and I offered alternatives citing benefits and drawbacks of others. THIS is how I learned... from others explaining the same things to me.

When someone opens a thread asking a question, I am happy to help if it is an area that I DO have some knowledge in. In this case I was able to provide information.

I have realized the reason some have taken offense has nothing to do with this post but my previous posts... as there has been some comments about past posts that have absolutely NOTHING to do with this information and I have no idea what they are talking about.... again, I cannot take responsibility of how others choose to take offense, but CAN apologize for anyone misunderstanding my intent.

No insult was intended.... I apologize if I offended anyone, but I honestly don't see how it could be possible.... just pointing out alternatives and sharing facts and properties of fibers shouldn't be offensive to anyone.

I am off for now, but I was sincerely trying to offer suggestions and solutions to the original poster... I still don't understand how she or anyone else took offense to the information and suggestions I provided. My sincere apologies to anyone that took offense to my recommendations.

Have a wonderful, safe and happy holiday.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

linnerlu said:


> Thank you, but the intent of my post was to defend AmyKnits. I read her original post on this thread, and there was absolutely nothing offensive or pushy about it. Those of you who are veterans of this forum may already know much of this information, but there are many of us Newbies here who appreciate all the personal experience and expertise of everyone here. I really can't understand the very personal attacks on AmyKnits. As far as I can tell, she is offering information, period. What about that is considered to be "shoving it down someone's throat"? She is simply arguing her point ... whether she is right or wrong, that is up to each individual to decide. What is the point of the attacks? I just don't get it.


If there is anyone on this forum who doesn't need help from anyone in defending herself, AmyKnits fits into that category beautifully. Given that you are a newbie, you haven't been subjected to the same information for months and months, and you aren't aware of all that has transpired up to this point. Offering information a time or two should be adequate. Offering it weekly or daily for months is overkill.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

linnerlu said:


> Thank you, but the intent of my post was to defend AmyKnits. I read her original post on this thread, and there was absolutely nothing offensive or pushy about it. Those of you who are veterans of this forum may already know much of this information, but there are many of us Newbies here who appreciate all the personal experience and expertise of everyone here. I really can't understand the very personal attacks on AmyKnits. As far as I can tell, she is offering information, period. What about that is considered to be "shoving it down someone's throat"? She is simply arguing her point ... whether she is right or wrong, that is up to each individual to decide. What is the point of the attacks? I just don't get it.


I agree and OMG people chill! When I ask a question, I appreciate anything anyone has to offer! I love to learn about yarn properties and the personal experiences of others. I enjoy every single post to my questions. I eagerly look in my in box every day for any and all posts. I want to thank Amy for the suggestions I have received from her and wish we could have people that don't get offended over everything here! When I started knitting years ago, the yarns were so different. I love to try the new yarns but often can't afford them that is why I appreciate when other people have used the latest yarns and tell me about them. That way I won't be wasting my money and can buy just what I need. Thank you Amy and all of you who have taken the time to help and tell us your stories. I enjoy them even if they get off topic.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> If there is anyone on this forum who doesn't need help from anyone in defending herself, AmyKnits fits into that category beautifully. Given that you are a newbie, you haven't been subjected to the same information for months and months, and you aren't aware of all that has transpired up to this point. Offering information a time or two should be adequate. Offering it weekly or daily for months is overkill.


In addition...
It is overkill when the "offender" keeps posting the same thing in the same thread.
Each time with a bit more emphasis and stern tone than the last.
That is where we are saying it is being "rammed down our throats".
We heard/read it the first time.

I look at acrylics this way (financial abilities/inabilities put aside):
If my charity groups (all ages from newborn to the elderly) specifically state "acrylics only"; that is what I am going to supply them with.
This also includes hospitals requests.

I (we) do not need a ranting about someone's unfortunate accident with an "acrylic" item of clothing.
When the article of clothing was a "shirt" (could have been a store bought one).
And again, with the same "overkill" repeating in the same thread.
We heard/read it the first time.

Too many folks are classifying "acrylics" across the board between hand make items and store bought items.
Too many folks are grouping everything in the same mold/basket.
It just isn't so.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> Ok first of all thank you to all the lovely kind people who have answered my ACTUAL question - I really appreciate the help a lot!
> Second of all, thank you to all those who appreciate the diversity and cost of acrylic wool and aren't yarn/wool snobs
> Third and most importantly - I have been told many times about people who post here just wanting to antagonise and irritate but never believed until now so... AMYKNITS just bog off!
> 
> ..to frostfranny - lucky you living in wells, Beautiful place!


I thiink thiis subject might just be exhaused now don't you? We have spoken before, I originate from Old Costessey near Norwich but married a Wells lad nearly 47 years ago (a lifetime I might add!!!). Norwich played better yesterday so fingers crossed we'll do ok this year and stay up.

Fran


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, galaxycraft. At least there is one other human being on this forum who understands the issue, which will probably never be resolved because the three in question apparently beat a hasty retreat whenever things get too hot in the kitchen. 

Having been publicly chastised in the past for a relatively minor, brief comment that she felt was negative towards her, and having been directed to henceforth make any "negative" comment in a PM because, according to her, those are the forum rules. and having been chewed out publicly by her in a several paragraph rebuke as if the same rules wouldn't apply to her, and then publishing a comment to the effect that she doesn't see what she could have possibly said or done that anyone would take offense at, what can I say?

My suggestion, and it is only a suggestion, would be that if the need to give the same lectures is so compelling, take that private so as not to annoy those of us who are annoyed. THEN, it would be helpful to that individual who wants that information and would not be the same gong being rung again and again for those of us who have other opinions or don't appreciate constant repetition. 

No one on the face of this earth is so perfect that they have never been guilty of offending others, either knowingly or unknowingly. To say you don't know how that is possible is either naive or idealistic, but not at all realistic. I know I'm not perfect, nor do I wish to be seen as such, and I don't know anyone who is.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Samsmummy said:


> I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool.
> I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?
> Its been quite hard work so I don't want to unpick it and buy some baby soft wool and start over again but to be honest I am not sure the blanket will be soft enough for a new born baby - thanks all x


I have knitted with James C Brett acrylic. It can feel a bit scratchy when knitting it (even expensive good wool can), but it does, and will soften. I have found a gentle wash and condition works fine. Try a swatch, as someone suggested, to make sure you are happy or not.I don't believe I have ever hear of a baby being killed by this yarn - James C Brett is still in business.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Samsmummy said:


> I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool.
> I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?
> Its been quite hard work so I don't want to unpick it and buy some baby soft wool and start over again but to be honest I am not sure the blanket will be soft enough for a new born baby - thanks all x


With acrylic, I'm always tempted to work a tighter tension because of the non-elastic property of the yarn BUT it ends up nmuch softer if the tension is looser rather than tighter.

I knitted a jacket of acrylic yarn, on the knitting machine, at a tension looser than recommended, and my landlord (man) commented how soft it felt. Maybe, just maybe thats a part of the reason it feels harsh.

Madkiwi


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

I really, really wish i never asked - but to those who did answer my question - Thank you!
To those living in Norfolk - I am jealous
To the rest - I have given up reading the posts but please Go and annoy someone else!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I neglected to add... The next time someone asks a question about a particular fiber or asks for suggestions on improving specific fibers whether or not it is acrylic.... I will be happy to provide the same type information on fibers, their properties and suggest more appropriate alternatives.

Just as I have explained lifelines at least 30 times, there are always those that ask questions and wish to get answers. If a member asks again tomorrow what a lifeline is... I will happily explain 31 times. I have no way to know who will be reading further on in the thread or to possibly have any idea of their experience or knowledge.... 

It is unacceptable for anyone to tell me to stop providing ANY information to ANYONE on KP because they, personally have heard it before. If any of the information I provide is incorrect, I would appreciate a correction. It is not acceptable to ask me to stop posting information because YOU have heard it before.

If another member asks about how to soften acrylic, my answer will be the same tomorrow as it is today and I will happily provide the same information 31 times or 100 times... However many times the same question is asked. 

There are over 90,000 members and new ones joining every day. If you find explanation of fibers, their use and properties to be offensive, insulting and repetitive because YOU already know this information... May l suggest that you simply click on another topic that does interest you.

If you feel information is being "shoved down your throat" and you "already have all the facts", please respect that a question has been asked and members are looking for information. If this is information you already are aware of... There is no need to reply or to subject yourself to redundant information.


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

To Frostfranny - yes I think our paths have crossed? Yesterday was a better game - a few tough ones coming up though! Redmond looks like a real prospect! fingers crossed x



Please don't EVER respond to my posts amytits


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Original poster --- 
Page 1...
Aug 30, 13 08:35:32


Samsmummy said:


> I've started knitting a crocodile stitch baby blanket in an acrylic DK wool.
> I am several rows it and it is feeling quite scratchy, *I wondered if there is any way to 'soften up' the finished item, maybe with a baby soft washing powder?*
> Its been quite hard work so I don't want to unpick it and buy some baby soft wool and start over again but to be honest I am not sure the blanket will be soft enough for a new born baby - thanks all x


Aug 30, 13 08:43:59


Samsmummy said:


> Shampoo and conditioner - really? Wow I have never heard of that!
> The wool is James C Brett DK.


Aug 30, 13 11:47:46


Samsmummy said:


> I have to disagree slightly, I have made lots of baby items using acrylic and never personally had any problems nor anyone I've knitted for. I don't use wool as its too scratchy and uncomfortable. There are so many flammable materials these days like cotton, nylon, silk that its impossible to avoid....I'd also like to hope most people keep their babies away from naked flames!


Page 2...
Aug 30, 13 16:50:20


Samsmummy said:


> *Oh for goodness sake, I don't want a lecture about fire safety and statistics! I simply asked for some advice on softening acrylic yarn no more no less.*
> Thank you to all those who have taken the time to actually answer my question - some very helpful ideas to someone who enjoys working with acrylic yarn!


Page 6....
Sep 1, 13 07:20:03


Samsmummy said:


> Ok first of all thank you to all the lovely kind people who have answered my ACTUAL question - I really appreciate the help a lot!
> Second of all, thank you to all those who appreciate the diversity and cost of acrylic wool and aren't yarn/wool snobs
> Third and most importantly - I have been told many times about people who post here just wanting to antagonise and irritate but never believed until now so... AMYKNITS just bog off!
> 
> ..to frostfranny - lucky you living in wells, Beautiful place!


............................................................................................................
Does it *Really* sound like this thread has provided the original poster with helpful information that was originally requested?

It was hijacking a thread by others for their own agenda.
So sad.


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, I have never ever read such answers to a simple question and I do hope the person who asked has gleaned through everything and has made up her mind what she is going to do and this will be the end of this. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I neglected to add... The next time someone asks a question about a particular fiber or asks for suggestions on improving specific fibers whether or not it is acrylic.... I will be happy to provide the same type information on fibers, their properties and suggest more appropriate alternatives.
> 
> Just as I have explained lifelines at least 30 times, there are always those that ask questions and wish to get answers. If a member asks again tomorrow what a lifeline is... I will happily explain 31 times. I have no way to know who will be reading further on in the thread or to possibly have any idea of their experience or knowledge....
> 
> ...


She did not ask for alternative fibers She specifically stated she did NOT want to buy new yarn and start over.

No one was talking about restating facts in new answers but on reiterating the same non-relative facts again and again in the same thread. If anyone wishes to inform us on safety factors they should start a new thread with a suitable title.
Guess I better not ask any questions unless I am using NATURAL fibers.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I don't understand this thread at all. I have been on KP for a while now and almost all the threads go off into different directions then the original question. Most people find it interesting. We joke about how things got off track and it continues on with nobody acting all insulted and stuff. I can't believe how everyone got their panties in a knot in this one. Relax,have fun, stop fighting or feeling like it's a personal attack if someone gives you more information then you originally wanted!If you like to argue over every little thing someone says, there are always sites for that! This is the first time in years that I felt uncomfortable on this site...


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

Beatlesfan said:


> I don't understand this thread at all. I have been on KP for a while now and almost all the threads go off into different directions then the original question. Most people find it interesting. We joke about how things got off track and it continues on with nobody acting all insulted and stuff. I can't believe how everyone got their panties in a knot in this one. Relax,have fun, stop fighting or feeling like it's a personal attack if someone gives you more information then you originally wanted!If you like to argue over every little thing someone says, there are always sites for that! This is the first time in years that I felt uncomfortable on this site...


Thanks, Beatlesfan, I was beginning to worry that this was the norm, but am glad to hear that it's not. I guess I'll keep on lurkin' until I know enough about knitting to contribute. In the meantime, thanks so much to everyone who does contribute.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

linnerlu said:


> Thanks, Beatlesfan, I was beginning to worry that this was the norm, but am glad to hear that it's not. I guess I'll keep on lurkin' until I know enough about knitting to contribute. In the meantime, thanks so much to everyone who does contribute.


I was shocked when I saw that poster calling Amy names! I can't believe it because I have never seen anything like that here! I think some jealousy is showing it's ugly face because I read all the posts again and can't find any reason for someone to resort to verbal abuse!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I was shocked when I saw that poster calling Amy names! I can't believe it because I have never seen anything like that here! I think some jealousy is showing it's ugly face because I read all the posts again and can't find any reason for someone to resort to verbal abuse!


Gee, why would I be jealous of someone who doesn't answer the question asked? Why is someone's agenda so cast in stone that she can answer only what she wants to convince others of instead of what they're actually interested in? I call that rude and egocentric when anyone is so focused on their own agenda that folks can't get a simple answer to a simple question, and that's the whole point here. If the majority of members enjoy being preached at, so be it, but the minority also has a voice and the same rights as anyone else, and that is being totally overlooked. No, exasperated is the word, not jealous.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Gee, why would I be jealous of someone who doesn't answer the question asked? Why is someone's agenda so cast in stone that she can answer only what she wants to convince others of instead of what they're actually interested in? I call that rude and egocentric when anyone is so focused on their own agenda that folks can't get a simple answer to a simple question, and that's the whole point here. If the majority of members enjoy being preached at, so be it, but the minority also has a voice and the same rights as anyone else, and that is being totally overlooked. No, exasperated is the word, not jealous.


I don't understand why you care what she said! I don't know why, if it bothered you, you just didn't ignore it. This is ridiculous! I have been on this site for about 2 years and have never seen anybody like you! A person that resorts to name calling when someone gives you too much information! That's crazy!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beatlesfan, don't waste your time on this member. She makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.... She claims she is being "preached to", called stupid and information is being "shoved down her throat" and no one is actually talking to HER or answering HER question... She joined this thread PAGES after my comments were made.

She has been here long enough to know that sometimes we get off topic. She is grasping for SOMETHING to find fault with and there simply isn't any cause.

As I have said... My ONLY "agenda" is to tell the poster that no amount if hair conditioner nor anything else will soften acrylic and made suggestions for alternatives SHOULD she so be inclined. I backed up my recommendations with facts. 

I can't imagine being so upset over someone's suggestions that I would resort to name calling. Lets be the bigger people and let her enjoy her anger in solitude. I abide by the rules and do not make rude or insulting comments.

I have already had PM's from four people that have reported her to Admin. For her name calling and hurling insults... Lets let Admin. Handle whatever her issues are. I for one am not equipped, interested nor have the time for rude behavior. It is also against the rules of the forum.

I have already apologized... Even though I clearly dont understand how SHE takes offense to comments made before she joined, saying SHE was preached to. I said I don't understand but apologized to anyone that was offended by me unintentionally. She chooses not to accept and continues being rude.

As I said... At LEAST four members have reported this to Admin. Let them handle her, it is what they are there for!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Beatlesfan said:


> I don't understand why you care what she said! I don't know why, if it bothered you, you just didn't ignore it. This is ridiculous! I have been on this site for about 2 years and have never seen anybody like you! A person that resorts to name calling when someone gives you too much information! That's crazy!


Thank you Beatlesfan. I do not understand why comments about the negative qualities of a yarn turn into personal character assalts. Amyknits, courier770, and I posted comments about acrylic yarn. We did not attack the people who use it. Please notice that some of the nasty posters have NO personal information of any kind on their profiles and have posted no photos of their work.....anonymous assassins!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Thank you Beatlesfan. I do not understand why comments about the negative qualities of a yarn turn into personal character assalts. Amyknits, courier770, and I posted comments about acrylic yarn. We did not attack the people who use it.
> Please notice that some of the nasty posters have NO personal information of any kind on their profiles and have posted no photos of their work.....anonymous assassins!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Bang! Bang!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now who is throwing the assumptions around. :roll:
What has a person's profile have to do with anything?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I don't understand why you care what she said! I don't know why, if it bothered you, you just didn't ignore it. This is ridiculous! I have been on this site for about 2 years and have never seen anybody like you! A person that resorts to name calling when someone gives you too much information! That's crazy!


I stand by every word I've said. Exactly what name did I call whom? I think ya'll need to read more carefully.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Thank you Beatlesfan. I do not understand why comments about the negative qualities of a yarn turn into personal character assalts. Amyknits, courier770, and I posted comments about acrylic yarn. We did not attack the people who use it. Please notice that some of the nasty posters have NO personal information of any kind on their profiles and have posted no photos of their work.....anonymous assassins!


Are you for real? Now you're going to dictate whether I post pictures or spread my personal information all over the worldwide web? How rational is that, and how nasty is what you just posted?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Thank you Beatlesfan. I do not understand why comments about the negative qualities of a yarn turn into personal character assalts. Amyknits, courier770, and I posted comments about acrylic yarn. We did not attack the people who use it. Please notice that some of the nasty posters have NO personal information of any kind on their profiles and have posted no photos of their work.....anonymous assassins!


Sockit2me, This person is not worth getting upset about. Simply press the report button and you will be number five to report. (That I know of) Let Admin. Handle rude behavior. It is not your job or mine to enforce the rules. The rules of posting are clearly spelled out. If you notice a poster breaking rules, please report the behaviors to Admin. As several others have done.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Sockit2me, This person is not worth getting upset about. Simply press the report button and you will be number five to report. (That I know of) Let Admin. Handle rude behavior. It is not your job or mine to enforce the rules. The rules of posting are clearly spelled out. If you notice a poster breaking rules, please report the behaviors to Admin. As several others have done.


Geez, now we're going to play tattle-tale. Big boys and girls talk out their differences without getting dramatic and punitive where I live. I'm not interested in playing any further games with you.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Actually, you can soften acrylic yarns BEFORE you knit with them. This makes them much nicer to work with.

Here's info about doing it -- quite simple

http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Yarnie.One said:


> Actually, you can soften acrylic yarns BEFORE you knit with them. This makes them much nicer to work with.
> 
> Here's info about doing it -- quite simple
> 
> http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


One of the few sensible answers on this thread. A no-nonsense reply, direct and to the point. Well done! Others who have made similar suggestions have also tried to answer the original query. Sometimes we need to read the question more carefully before responding. Me, I'm also guilty of going off the track - like now. Sorry. 
Congratulations on brevity and appropriateness.

Madkiwi


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> .
> That being said, acrylic has its problems, too. . . I do find acrylic sweaters to be extremely static-y . . .


 My number one static buster is -- put your bare knee/leg against the metal dryer door and shake out the item until the static-y sounds stops -- just a few seconds.

For a while, I tried using tennis-ball-sized balls of aluminum foil -- and they worked fine!! Except that they started shredding and bits of it were in the clothes and falling on the floor around the dryer. I don't use dryer sheets, but I do use those nubby rubber dryer balls.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Charlotte80 said:


> I have a sweater that is about 20 years old that I knit from Red Heart, over time it pilled badly but I went over it with a sweater shaver and couldn't believe the results. No pills left.


A couple of things that help cut down on the pilling -- wash them on gentle, only with other soft items (t-shirts, panties, etc. -- no towels, blue jeans, etc.) and turn them completely inside out before washing them.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

linnerlu said:


> Thanks, Beatlesfan, I was beginning to worry that this was the norm, but am glad to hear that it's not. I guess I'll keep on lurkin' until I know enough about knitting to contribute. In the meantime, thanks so much to everyone who does contribute.


Relax - this isn't the norm. I think it got out of hand because it's a "hot topic". Some people have suffered tragedies because of acrylic's properties & that tends to skew their view of acrylic. That's fine, I respect that, but I do wonder exactly what type of acrylic was involved because not all acrylic is exactly the same since each company has its own way of processing it. Does one way make an acrylic fiber more likely to burn/melt than another? I didn't know acrylic was plastic-based until a bit after joining this forum back in January. I appreciate the information about various fibers because it may or may not be something I already know, but there's usually a new twist on it somewhere in the post(s) that I might not have heard of or thought of. I do think that many of the posts about acrylic's properties turned a little too heated/stern, but I do understand where the poster(s) are coming from - if you or a loved one had suffered such burns, or if you had problems with a baby becoming dangerously overheated, then no doubt it would be difficult to keep calm-headed while posting the information. That's fine, but please do remember that the rest of us might not have had those experiences & tone your post(s) accordingly. It's good info, though. 
Another piece of the puzzle is that we come from all walks of life... not all of us can afford to use only natural fibers & many of the more affordable natural fibers (Sugar 'N Cream) don't seem to be all that desirable to work with for a variety of items. (I have heard that Sugar 'N Cream is great for dishcloths). Also, whether in the name of affordability or easy-care or whatever, many donated items tend to be made of acrylic... and rightly or wrongly, people do request acrylic. I know quite a few busy moms who don't want to have to iron things & often times acrylic items (especially when blended with things like nylon or lycra) are "wrinkle-free" (often, not always - I've had to teach my husband to *look* at all items coming out of the dryer since "wrinkle-free" really means "less likely to need ironing". I love him dearly, but he *is* a guy.  ). 
In addition, many people do have allergies or sensitivities to some natural fibers. If you don't have these issues, you are LUCKY. You have no idea how lucky you are & I, for one, *am* jealous - I'm insanely jealous of anyone who can work with wool without issues. I'm insanely jealous of anyone who can wear wool without issues. If I could stand it & if it wasn't so gross, I'd wear wool for a day & take a picture of my skin afterwards & post it on here just so that everyone who champions wool could see what a problem it can be... and I'm fairly certain I'm "merely" sensitive rather than outright allergic. I'm insanely jealous because the gorgeous hand-dyed wool fibers tend to be more in my price range than the extremely expensive & hard to find cotton/silk/cashmere/bamboo blend hand-dyed fibers. 
The original poster wanted to know how to soften acrylic. That's a concern I've had, too. And yes, while I haven't made a baby blanket yet, I would hesitate to make it out of 100% acrylic... in part because of the original poster's concern - that it's scratchy - and in part because I am a bit leery of the fiber in general due to its static issues, and now I know it's actually plastic, of a sort. I can't afford to go completely all-natural in my house or in my gifting, but I do wonder about fibers, dyes, etc. & whether they're safe. So - there you have it, hot topic, leading to hot tempers, leading to BOOM! big explosion.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yarnie.One said:


> My number one static buster is -- put your bare knee/leg against the metal dryer door and shake out the item until the static-y sounds stops -- just a few seconds.
> 
> For a while, I tried using tennis-ball-sized balls of aluminum foil -- and they worked fine!! Except that they started shredding and bits of it were in the clothes and falling on the floor around the dryer. I don't use dryer sheets, but I do use those nubby rubber dryer balls.


Huh. The static discharge method. Nice. Thanks.  
I have long hair & tend to have to wear it in a bun whenever wearing a 100% acrylic sweater due to the static. I use the dryer sheets, but... well, you've clearly tried some different methods with better results. It's always interesting to get even laundry tips on this forum, eh?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Relax - this isn't the norm. I think it got out of hand because it's a "hot topic". Some people have suffered tragedies because of acrylic's properties & that tends to skew their view of acrylic. That's fine, I respect that, but I do wonder exactly what type of acrylic was involved because not all acrylic is exactly the same since each company has its own way of processing it. Does one way make an acrylic fiber more likely to burn/melt than another? I didn't know acrylic was plastic-based until a bit after joining this forum back in January. I appreciate the information about various fibers because it may or may not be something I already know, but there's usually a new twist on it somewhere in the post(s) that I might not have heard of or thought of. I do think that many of the posts about acrylic's properties turned a little too heated/stern, but I do understand where the poster(s) are coming from - if you or a loved one had suffered such burns, or if you had problems with a baby becoming dangerously overheated, then no doubt it would be difficult to keep calm-headed while posting the information. That's fine, but please do remember that the rest of us might not have had those experiences & tone your post(s) accordingly. It's good info, though.
> Another piece of the puzzle is that we come from all walks of life... not all of us can afford to use only natural fibers & many of the more affordable natural fibers (Sugar 'N Cream) don't seem to be all that desirable to work with for a variety of items. (I have heard that Sugar 'N Cream is great for dishcloths). Also, whether in the name of affordability or easy-care or whatever, many donated items tend to be made of acrylic... and rightly or wrongly, people do request acrylic. I know quite a few busy moms who don't want to have to iron things & often times acrylic items (especially when blended with things like nylon or lycra) are "wrinkle-free" (often, not always - I've had to teach my husband to *look* at all items coming out of the dryer since "wrinkle-free" really means "less likely to need ironing". I love him dearly, but he *is* a guy.  ).
> In addition, many people do have allergies or sensitivities to some natural fibers. If you don't have these issues, you are LUCKY. You have no idea how lucky you are & I, for one, *am* jealous - I'm insanely jealous of anyone who can work with wool without issues. I'm insanely jealous of anyone who can wear wool without issues. If I could stand it & if it wasn't so gross, I'd wear wool for a day & take a picture of my skin afterwards & post it on here just so that everyone who champions wool could see what a problem it can be... and I'm fairly certain I'm "merely" sensitive rather than outright allergic. I'm insanely jealous because the gorgeous hand-dyed wool fibers tend to be more in my price range than the extremely expensive & hard to find cotton/silk/cashmere/bamboo blend hand-dyed fibers.
> The original poster wanted to know how to soften acrylic. That's a concern I've had, too. And yes, while I haven't made a baby blanket yet, I would hesitate to make it out of 100% acrylic... in part because of the original poster's concern - that it's scratchy - and in part because I am a bit leery of the fiber in general due to its static issues, and now I know it's actually plastic, of a sort. I can't afford to go completely all-natural in my house or in my gifting, but I do wonder about fibers, dyes, etc. & whether they're safe. So - there you have it, hot topic, leading to hot tempers, leading to BOOM! big explosion.


I appreciate your pleasant, rational understanding of the issues and your tolerance of other folk's opinions, whether they agree with yours or not :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Actually, you can soften acrylic yarns BEFORE you knit with them. This makes them much nicer to work with.
> 
> Here's info about doing it -- quite simple
> 
> http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


Thank you for posting this information.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> My number one static buster is -- put your bare knee/leg against the metal dryer door and shake out the item until the static-y sounds stops -- just a few seconds.
> 
> For a while, I tried using tennis-ball-sized balls of aluminum foil -- and they worked fine!! Except that they started shredding and bits of it were in the clothes and falling on the floor around the dryer. I don't use dryer sheets, but I do use those nubby rubber dryer balls.


The aluminum foil balls really have me puzzled. Out of four, only one has become stable; the others, as you say, shredded and fell apart. I don't appreciate that one dropping out and rolling across my less-than-level basement floor, either :~). Have you ever tried the felted wool balls in your dryer?


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Have you ever tried the felted wool balls in your dryer?


Nope. I keep thinking that one of these days I'll make a couple. Then, being more realistic, I keep hoping someone will give me some. LOL!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Relax - this isn't the norm. I think it got out of hand because it's a "hot topic". Some people have suffered tragedies because of acrylic's properties & that tends to skew their view of acrylic. That's fine, I respect that, but I do wonder exactly what type of acrylic was involved because not all acrylic is exactly the same since each company has its own way of processing it. Does one way make an acrylic fiber more likely to burn/melt than another? I didn't know acrylic was plastic-based until a bit after joining this forum back in January. I appreciate the information about various fibers because it may or may not be something I already know, but there's usually a new twist on it somewhere in the post(s) that I might not have heard of or thought of. I do think that many of the posts about acrylic's properties turned a little too heated/stern, but I do understand where the poster(s) are coming from - if you or a loved one had suffered such burns, or if you had problems with a baby becoming dangerously overheated, then no doubt it would be difficult to keep calm-headed while posting the information. That's fine, but please do remember that the rest of us might not have had those experiences & tone your post(s) accordingly. It's good info, though.
> Another piece of the puzzle is that we come from all walks of life... not all of us can afford to use only natural fibers & many of the more affordable natural fibers (Sugar 'N Cream) don't seem to be all that desirable to work with for a variety of items. (I have heard that Sugar 'N Cream is great for dishcloths). Also, whether in the name of affordability or easy-care or whatever, many donated items tend to be made of acrylic... and rightly or wrongly, people do request acrylic. I know quite a few busy moms who don't want to have to iron things & often times acrylic items (especially when blended with things like nylon or lycra) are "wrinkle-free" (often, not always - I've had to teach my husband to *look* at all items coming out of the dryer since "wrinkle-free" really means "less likely to need ironing". I love him dearly, but he *is* a guy.  ).
> In addition, many people do have allergies or sensitivities to some natural fibers. If you don't have these issues, you are LUCKY. You have no idea how lucky you are & I, for one, *am* jealous - I'm insanely jealous of anyone who can work with wool without issues. I'm insanely jealous of anyone who can wear wool without issues. If I could stand it & if it wasn't so gross, I'd wear wool for a day & take a picture of my skin afterwards & post it on here just so that everyone who champions wool could see what a problem it can be... and I'm fairly certain I'm "merely" sensitive rather than outright allergic. I'm insanely jealous because the gorgeous hand-dyed wool fibers tend to be more in my price range than the extremely expensive & hard to find cotton/silk/cashmere/bamboo blend hand-dyed fibers.
> The original poster wanted to know how to soften acrylic. That's a concern I've had, too. And yes, while I haven't made a baby blanket yet, I would hesitate to make it out of 100% acrylic... in part because of the original poster's concern - that it's scratchy - and in part because I am a bit leery of the fiber in general due to its static issues, and now I know it's actually plastic, of a sort. I can't afford to go completely all-natural in my house or in my gifting, but I do wonder about fibers, dyes, etc. & whether they're safe. So - there you have it, hot topic, leading to hot tempers, leading to BOOM! big explosion.


There are some nice acrylics that can compete with hand-painted wool, IMHO. Red Heart "Unforgettable" and Lion Brand "Amazing" come to mind for those who like the longer color runs, and there are others, I'm sure. I'm not very exclusive when it comes to yarn fibers :~D.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I appreciate your pleasant, rational understanding of the issues and your tolerance of other folk's opinions, whether they agree with yours or not :~).


Life's too short to be nasty to people. After all, everyone's got problems... why add to other's problems when it doesn't cost me anything to be nice? Besides, I teach in a college. It's how I keep from going nuts... I'd rather not deal with stressed-out students that I added to the stress level of...


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> There are some nice acrylics that can compete with hand-painted wool, IMHO. Red Heart "Unforgettable" and Lion Brand "Amazing" come to mind for those who like the longer color runs, and there are others, I'm sure. I'm not very exclusive when it comes to yarn fibers :~D.


Hi! Are they 100% acrylic but relatively soft? I don't usually find any acrylic all that soft, but have had bad experiences with Red Heart yarn... hmm. Maybe I'll have to keep an eye out for those yarns & see if they might work out. 
Thank you.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi! Are they 100% acrylic but relatively soft? I don't usually find any acrylic all that soft, but have had bad experiences with Red Heart yarn... hmm. Maybe I'll have to keep an eye out for those yarns & see if they might work out.
> Thank you.


The Red Heart "Unforgettable" is exceptionally soft; it's worsted weight roving, a bit of a thick-and-thin yarn, and does need gentle handling until after it's knitted/crocheted. I'm aware of the relative harshness of some Red Heart yarns. I haven't used the Lion Brand "Amazing" yet; I just opened a package so I could answer your question. It's also rated as worsted, but I would call it a light worsted, has much more twist. I see that the label says it 53% wool, 47% acrylic, as opposed to the "Unforgettable", which is 100% acrylic, so it isn't quite as soft. Free patterns for both yarns are available on the Red Heart and Lion Brand websites. I've always substituted yarns and used the patterns I like rather than follow the suggestions of the yarn makers, it just works out that way for me. "Unforgettable" needs a more precise knitting technique to avoid splitting, just slow down a bit and watch that you hit the "sweet spot" with your needle tip rather than stick it in where the yarn will be split. It's a habit that serves me well whenever I knit with soft or fuzzy yarns. I hope that's not TMI (too much information) :~).

You're welcome, I hope you find something you really like.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I appreciate your pleasant, rational understanding of the issues and your tolerance of other folk's opinions, whether they agree with yours or not :~).


That's the way it ought to be.Lets stop being dogmatic in defending our own beliefs and try understanding someone elses viewpoint.No one said we all have to agree all the time, but like every game there is there has to be a gracious loser as well as a gracious winner.

We all get a little heated at times. I know I'm inclined to sound brusque and unfeeling, but it's not intentional. Expressing an opinion with good manners is much more satisfactory for everyone.

Congrats, RMckinstry

Madkiw


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

Old Hooker said:


> Hi Samsmummy,I knitted some very tiny cardi's in acrylic for my very premature grand daughter(almost 14 weeks and weighing less than 2lb so the cardi's needed to be very soft I washed them by hand with Fairy washing liquid and also used the matching fabric conditioner they came out super soft dry flat and gently pull into shape you should end up with a blanket all snuggly and soft, I guess you are a Norfolk lass looking at your picture I am a good ole Shannock from Sheringham but now living in Peterborough hope this helps with your blanket x


What is Fairy washing liquid?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mersea said:


> What is Fairy washing liquid?


It is detergent for washing the dishes. Or, perhaps it is the version for hand washing clothes.


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> It is detergent for washing the dishes. Or, perhaps it is the version for hand washing clothes.


Where do you get it? I've never heard of it.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It is a UK brand, manufactured by Proctor and Gamble. The advert used to say that you could have hands as soft as your face if you used mild,green Fairy Liquid lol! They also do washing powder but I think the post may be referring to the dish washing liquid. I would think any mild detergent for hand washing dishes would be similar.


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> It is a UK brand, manufactured by Proctor and Gamble. The advert used to say that you could have hands as soft as your face if you used mild,green Fairy Liquid lol! They also do washing powder but I think the post may be referring to the dish washing liquid. I would think any mild detergent for hand washing dishes would be similar.


Yeah, but it won't be made by Fairies!


----------



## NoraB86 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

